# Hedgehog.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Is it edible ? They are everywhere here and it seems wrong for me that they die from a car hit and not from a lead ball.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

skin one and try it and let us know.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

SONIC NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well the pet trade gets about US$130 per, so I'd sure say it's a shame to hear of them as roadkill. My daughter wanted one for Christmas (& so did I), but there's a dirth of availability 'round these parts...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...they're so cute though, I'm sure they'd be delicious. I notice a distinct correlation between the adorableness/deliciousness of some animals; lamb? Aw...delicious. Duck? AWWW...DELICIOUS!

...& so on...


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Just be careful who you tell. The cuter the animal the bigger the backlash.

winnie


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...they're so cute though, I'm sure they'd be delicious. I notice a distinct correlation between the adorableness/deliciousness of some animals; lamb? Aw...delicious. Duck? AWWW...DELICIOUS!
> 
> ...& so on...


You forgot the wabbit


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

WoodPigeon said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...they're so cute though, I'm sure they'd be delicious. I notice a distinct correlation between the adorableness/deliciousness of some animals; lamb? Aw...delicious. Duck? AWWW...DELICIOUS!
> ...


LoL, they always look like they're plotting something to me. But they are delicious


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup  


Tentacle Toast said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

look at the guinea pig in south america they have been a delicacy for thousands of years they call the cuyis and yes they taste like roast pork,excellent with yellow rice and black beans


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i would so eat a guinea pig.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I looked up the guinea pigs in South America and they are some FATTIES, I would also def eat guinea pigs. Hedgehogs eat snail, frog, and berries so I would try eating a hedgehog. I ate a duck that feeds on clams and they taste like the clams that they eat. I've ate snales and they taste just like clams. Frogs well you know, southern boys love them some froglegs. Spruce grouse eat berries and pine needles and they taste real good I'm guessing hedgehogs are edible


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

to Ghost and Nicholson if you ever get the chance jump on it if you grill them i only put salt and black pepper on the skin ,it gets nice and crunchy like grilling chicken,but the meat is dark like pork (boston butt) but not nearly as fatty they are really good if you can find a breeder to get a few to start breeding them yourself because once you try one you will definitely want more the reason they are so popular in south america is they are easy to breed they are like rabbits they just multiply like crazy the people down there build a enclosure under their bed to keep them warm the cuyis not the people and it takes little to nothing to feed and you can keep a lot in a little space,the first time i tried them i was skeptical but one bite sold me,i would take one of them over chicken any day especially if they are raised with the intention to eat them if you give them a good full diet they are a incredible source of protein all the preppers out there should really look into it,in the space you could keep a dozen rabbits you could keep a herd of cuyis :twocents: ,if you don't believe me a trip to the pet store and a few weeks of feeding it a real diet of veggies and foods of that manner grill it up and see for your self


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I looked up the guinea pigs in South America and they are some FATTIES, I would also def eat guinea pigs. Hedgehogs eat snail, frog, and berries so I would try eating a hedgehog. I ate a duck that feeds on clams and they taste like the clams that they eat. I've ate snales and they taste just like clams. Frogs well you know, southern boys love them some froglegs. Spruce grouse eat berries and pine needles and they taste real good I'm guessing hedgehogs are edible


Im gonna give it a go, they are active in the night so i need to clear a night for that. 
I believe that it would taste bad - mix of snail, frog, barries and some time bugs - they taste good sepertly... mix them in a mixer....


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Just in case.. I hope your dog isnt too picky, My dog will eat anything I dont lol  Lemme know how it tastes!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Bigron, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to buy an animal from a pet store with the intent to eat it. Or at least frowned upon.  
I had aGuinea pig as a pet, and I loved her. She lived for 5 years.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Just in case.. I hope your dog isnt too picky, My dog will eat anything I dont lol  Lemme know how it tastes!


Im gonna try it  if one of the dogs wont want it then the other will take it, when it comes to meat they are beasts so i will have to debone it even for the dogs


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Bigron, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to buy an animal from a pet store with the intent to eat it. Or at least frowned upon.
> I had aGuinea pig as a pet, and I loved her. She lived for 5 years.


Its not illegal, but if you plan on buying an animal for food, a pet store is an expensive source.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Bigron, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to buy an animal from a pet store with the intent to eat it. Or at least frowned upon.
> I had aGuinea pig as a pet, and I loved her. She lived for 5 years.


i had rabbits as pets when i was a kid and i still eat them any chance i get


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

WoodPigeon said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Bigron, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to buy an animal from a pet store with the intent to eat it. Or at least frowned upon.
> ...


i made that statement as a option if they wanted to try it ,in a earlier post i said it would be good to find a breeder if you decided you wanted to raise them for a food source


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> ...


I bought rabbits to raise from a breeder in jordan, he got some of the finest eating rabbit. They grow fat but they can still move so i can let realese them and the ranch and get them when i want...

I bought 12 and let rhem breed for a year, now they are about 60.


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

To the question of can you eat them.

Yes, traditional romany gypsy delicacy involved baking them in clay, and kind of peeling the spikes off in the cooked hard clay.

However i haven't heard of anyone eating one or trying it in recent years, and they may be a protected species now in the UK.

There was a fad for hedgehog flavour crisps (potato chips) years ago, but as no one eats hedgehogs no one knew if the flavour was correct 

Thinking about it, fairly certain they are protected, i would not want to find out after eating one. A lot of small wildlife got eaten during the war and post war years as the UK was on a strict food ration programe, so poaching anything extra was a bonus, my grandparents may have had hedgehog, but after the war generation and the end of the ration system less people eat small game as food became readily available again.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Lord Flash-heart said:


> To the question of can you eat them.
> 
> Yes, traditional romany gypsy delicacy involved baking them in clay, and kind of peeling the spikes off in the cooked hard clay.
> 
> ...


Thanks, here tgey are defenetly not protected, they are everywhere; they dont cause too much damage so people are not in a rush to get rid of them.


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

*We get guidelines on how to look out for them, mostly nocturnal and like to hibernate in dry places.*

*Not to feed them cows milk as the little fellas have problems with it, but they are partial to dog food *

*They are liked over here as they like eating bugs and having a few hedgehogs about will keep down garden bugs, and apart from eating creepy crawleys they don't really damage anything. Not fluffy but maybe cute little critters.*


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't know that they'd make much fun hunting either. They aren't that scared ofhumans, and just tend to bumble about at a walk, or roll in a ball when scared.

Like, ooh I managed to shoot an animal from 3 feet away while it was wandering around my yard at night totally ignoring me.

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/adin676/media/Bored-Baby-1284.jpg.html


----------

